

Math Babes - drey
http://www.mathbabes.com/

======
msluyter
Is the intended formula "make something unpleasant palatable by pairing it
with something pleasant?" Because I think the effect is actually "make
something cognitively challenging even more so by pairing it with powerful
distractions." I also recall reading studies showing that men's cognitive
performance degraded around pretty women, so perhaps these are simply
fundamentally at odds.

------
imr
Reminds me of Britney Spears' Guide to Semiconductor Physics found at:
<http://britneyspears.ac/lasers.htm>

Sadly said guide to semiconductor physics provided better information than
other online sources back when I was in school. Hopefully things have changed.

